
Clojure for Lisp Programmers (2008) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDm-QDEXGEA
======
tosh
Context: this is not only a very good introduction to Clojure and the design
decisions made by Rich Hickey it also is a video that isn't very widely known.

The video was uploaded to Youtube after the migration from Blip.tv but somehow
got broken
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPNkH-7PRTk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPNkH-7PRTk))
and lived in a parallel universe in Youtube. I remember I found the video a
few years ago but was unable to watch it.

Last year someone re-uploaded the video to Youtube and it seems to works now.

Transcript: [https://jafingerhut.github.io/clojure-info/clojure-for-
lispe...](https://jafingerhut.github.io/clojure-info/clojure-for-lispers-
transcript.txt)

~~~
andyfingerhut
A somewhat nicer transcript here: [https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hi...](https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hickey_Rich/ClojureIntroForLispProgrammers.md)

plus a bunch more Rich Hickey talk transcripts in the same repository, with
links to videos if you prefer, in that same Github repo.

